# New Doggie Bed Didn't Come Today. :(



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So bummed. :/ Oh well, hopefully tomorrow. : )

My new Coach purse, Coach shoes, and Coach Wristlet came though. : )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry T.  I know it's disappointing when you're expecting something to come and it doesn't. Hopefully tomorrow! Glad you received your Coach items at least!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Paula! : ) I don't know why it's taking so long. It's been 6 whole days. :lol: Hurry up bed!!! 

I'm headed to bed. Longggggggg day. But I'll show you a pic of my fave. part of my order. It's a large wristlet. I buy big purses so that I can put all my junk in it, but never carry it in anywhere cause it's too heavy and hurts my back. :lol: :lol: So I end up putting my credit card, money, phone in my pockets if I have any on my clothes, if not I carry them. So I decided I'd remedy that and buy this wristlet. Now I can still carry my big ole' purse in the car with everything but the kitchen sink in it, and put only what I need to go in the store in this smaller one. :lol: :lol: I'm such a nut!!! :hello1:










Short story, and I couldn't have done it if I tried. Took Dad to Dr. Went up elevator , go in Dr's office. Finish appt., get back in elevator, and my dad says, "you dropped your credit card in that slot in the door where it slides open and closed. I was like, "No way Dad." Really???? I started looking, and sure enough, the card was gone. I said, "Dad, are you absolutely sure I dropped it in that slot??" He said, "Yep!" Had to get maintenance to come in and get my card out of the "dark hole" at the very bottom of the elevators. :lol: :lol: If someone would have offered me a million dollars to do that, I could have tried all day and never done it. LOLOLOLOL!!

Nighty night. xxxxx


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow more coach stuff? Cool! Its so exciting to get things in the mail. Hope your bed comes tomorrow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> Wow more coach stuff? Cool! Its so exciting to get things in the mail. Hope your bed comes tomorrow


Oh yeah, I love coach! The sneakers are real cute too.  may exchange the purse for a different style. I like it, but it's a tote, so just open mid-section style. Not sure how often I'd use it. So I'm thinking an exchange. Already picked out another one. :lol:

Thanks! Me too. Today makes a week ago that I ordered it.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I freakin' LOVE coach. I just got a L.A.M.B bag this weekend from an outlet for $46! I was so excited  I love designer bags but I don't have the funds for them usually.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

tinkybaby said:


> I freakin' LOVE coach. I just got a L.A.M.B bag this weekend from an outlet for $46! I was so excited  I love designer bags but I don't have the funds for them usually.


Me too! High 5!!!  Coach rocks!! I want a LV, but they are way over my budget. :lol: 

$46 was an awesome deal!!! Way to go!!!! If I could find Coach bags for that price, I'd buy 10. :lol: Problem is, I don't even use all of the ones I have. :lol: But they are all SO cute!!! :lol:

Coach outlet has great prices. Not quite as good as $46. But you get a pretty good discount off of regular price. The Coach outlet bags come straight from Coach, not damaged, or anything. Just overstock, discontinued styles, etc. It's the way to go if you like Coach! : ) They have bags, shoes, sunglasses, just about everything you see on Coach.com. Many times it will be the styles that are being discontinued. But people go crazy for the discontinued styles. They know they can't get them anymore, so they are really popular. They'll even have limited edition styles in the outlet. It's an awesome way to go if you have one near you. Unfortunately I don’t have a Coach store, or an outlet near me. I have to order online. But once ever so often they will have a private event sale for the outlet online. You have to be invited. Just sign up on Coach.com for their newsletters and stuff. That’s how they invite you to the sales. The sale only last 2 days, and when it's over, the sale site disappears. You can exchange, return, just as you could in a store. 

I got a purse, wristlet, and shoes for $300 on their private event sale yesterday. :hello1: It's a nontransferable sale, though. You can't pass your invite to others.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

T - I love the wristlet! The color is so pretty! Glad your Dad caught what you did with your card! I have done things like that too - more than a few times. :lol: Here's hoping you get the bed today. :hello1:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I just read your post, oh I love that wristlet. Everyday I carry my purse, my chi (service dog goes everywhere I go) in her carrier and a small pack with her supplies. My family calls me hobo


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> T - I love the wristlet! The color is so pretty! Glad your Dad caught what you did with your card! I have done things like that too - more than a few times. :lol: Here's hoping you get the bed today. :hello1:


Thank you!!  I can't wait to use it!

Haha!!! That makes me feel better knowing someone else does silly things too. I get so busy, and always have so many places to be that I get "clumsy." Every Dr. I've seen in the last 6 weeks says, "Teresa, you need to reduce your stress, and slow down some!" I laughed and said, "Well when you send me a maid, a nanny, someone to care for my parents............. that will all work out awesome!" :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> I just read your post, oh I love that wristlet. Everyday I carry my purse, my chi (service dog goes everywhere I go) in her carrier and a small pack with her supplies. My family calls me hobo


Thank you!!! : ) I carry my purse everywhere too. But I just leave it in my car when I go in places. It's so heavy!!! I end up carrying my phone, my card, coupons, and whatever else I have to have in the store. That's just a big nuisance! My problem with carrying my purse being so heavy is because of chronic neck and back problems that I'm being treated for. So I have to be super careful on what I carry. This wristlet will make things so much easier. I'm not giving up my big ole' purses though. :lol: 

Sounds like you carry a load!!! But I wouldn't call you a hobo. Just very organized!!! :hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Still no doggie bed. Gr!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I understand that, I have scoliosis and they want to put me in a back brace  I'm fighting that tho. But my back is getting worse and I am sure that the 14 million heavy bags are no help. 

I hope your bed comes soon. Do each of your pups have their own bed or do they snuggle together? The funniest thing happened this morning I was crying in laughter, I woke up to find my 43pound sharpei curled up on Audrey's tiny pink bed!!! Avery (my pei) has a very big nice bed so I don't have a clue what she was thinking. And well audrey sleeps with me. So her bed is just for naps during the day.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Still no doggie bed. Gr!


Boooo.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Foggy, I bet if you give T Roo, she'll feel better about not having the bed


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> I understand that, I have scoliosis and they want to put me in a back brace  I'm fighting that tho. But my back is getting worse and I am sure that the 14 million heavy bags are no help.
> 
> I hope your bed comes soon. Do each of your pups have their own bed or do they snuggle together? The funniest thing happened this morning I was crying in laughter, I woke up to find my 43pound sharpei curled up on Audrey's tiny pink bed!!! Avery (my pei) has a very big nice bed so I don't have a clue what she was thinking. And well audrey sleeps with me. So her bed is just for naps during the day.


I'm so sorry to hear about your back. . I can totally sympathize. 

I have like 20 beds. Lol. I keep 8 out in the house. They do snuggle together, though. 

Haha about your pei. Lol. I bet that was super funny!!!

3 of mine sleep with me, but during the day I'm up and about so much that they nap in their beds.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Boooo.


I asked my postman today. He said he was a bit behind on packages. So I'm crossing fingers for tomorrow. 



Audreybabypup said:


> Foggy, I bet if you give T Roo, she'll feel better about not having the bed


Yes, I'll take Roo over a doggie bed any day!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of beds. I actually built my Pei a wooden raised dog bed as a frame and then stuffed a dog pillow bed with feather pillows. Needless to say, her bed is better than mine ha! I'd make audrey one but she doesn't use her beds much. She has 2. One in the bedroom and one in the family room.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> Wow that is a lot of beds. I actually built my Pei a wooden raised dog bed as a frame and then stuffed a dog pillow bed with feather pillows. Needless to say, her bed is better than mine ha! I'd make audrey one but she doesn't use her beds much. She has 2. One in the bedroom and one in the family room.


Oh my, I can't build anything. :lol: No telling what I'd come up with. Something certainly unrecognizable! :lol: Sounds like an awesome idea, though!!!


----------

